# What motivates you?



## Selena (May 28, 2014)

As I get older and live alone and don't have to be anywhere for work, I really have to push myself to get moving instead of just sitting on my iPad or watching TV.  Once I get going I'm fine but some days there is nothing to get excited about.

I don't want to get in a rut or depressed so I travel but I have to find some other activities.  I have done volunteer work and that was okay.

What do you do to motivate yourself to do things, even those outside of your comfort zone?


----------



## Uff (May 28, 2014)

That's an easy one for me to answer Selena. Love of life motivates me and finding something different to do every day.


----------



## Justme (May 28, 2014)

I stick to my routines as far as possible, and that is what makes me comfortable with life.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 28, 2014)

I've worked hard all my life.  I'm looking forward to retirement and the freedom that comes with it.  Simplicity and faith motivate me.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 28, 2014)

Like Kim said " looking forward to retirement and the freedom that comes with it" 

I use to think like that too when I was about to retire at age 61 BUT unforeseen circumstances changed all that . 
I became the guardian of a 12 year old and take care of her 4 year old brother when their Mother died suddenly and unexpectedly. 
I really didn't want this job but after 4 years,she is now 16 and he is 8, I wouldn't trade it for anything. 
I use to think that just laying back and enjoying retirement was the thing to do,but  4 years of this all day activity with these kids I know this old grandpa , with very little medical problems, I'm gonna live to be 100. 
Doc says "whatever you're doing keep it up".


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 28, 2014)

I've never been so busy since I retired.  There's always something to do, and if I don't feel motivated/lazy/too nice a day, there's free bus travel for all over 60's in Scotland, so I just go somewhere.


----------



## Bettyann (May 28, 2014)

Even though I appreciate being retired (sorta) what I DO miss is more structure in my life... too much freedom of is a bit like sitting in the middle of a table surrounded by desserts... its only fun for so long. So...to be perfectly honest, guilt sometimes motivates me to get my derriere in gear (yeah, yeah, yeah... I know all the 'bad stuff' we say about guilt...but if it works, it works... Basically I am most encouraged when I can see ahead to the end of the day and say: Yes!! Good day! Did this! Did that!..


----------



## kcvet (May 28, 2014)

I started working when i was 11 or 12, retired at 54. enough. my motivation is to be a professional deadbeat


----------



## Misty (May 28, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Like Kim said " looking forward to retirement and the freedom that comes with it"
> 
> I use to think like that too when I was about to retire at age 61 BUT unforeseen circumstances changed all that .
> I became the guardian of a 12 year old and take care of her 4 year old brother when their Mother died suddenly and unexpectedly.
> ...


'

That's Wonderful that you became the guardian for the girl who is now 16 and her 8 year old brother....they are blessed to have you in their life, Davey. You have a Big Heart! They are helping to keep you young!


----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2014)

kcvet said:


> I started working when i was 11 or 12, retired at 54. enough. my motivation is to be a professional deadbeat



"They met in the vegetable garden...he was a dead beet...and she was an old tomato!"






What motivates me is the miracle of the *new* day!  It may have the same name and number as some previous ones, but *it is unlike any other*, and I enjoy life, as it comes up on me, as I travel around the bend!


----------



## mellow (May 29, 2014)

After having no work to go to for a few years now, I don't think retirement is all it's cracked up to be, mainly because I didn't have a big fat super payout that some of my friends have.  Having to live frugal life on a set income isn't very exciting and I miss my seafood lunches. But I've adjusted pretty well and found things to interest me at home, I slowly developed a keen interest in politics and world events, started a blog that hardly anyone reads, stayed away from Facebook, took up a hobby and now I'm pretty content.


----------



## mellow (May 29, 2014)

I've always admired those huge old tapestries hung in magnificent old manor houses so I went to classes.  I have a book with over 50 stitches that I've learned so far and there are still many more to go, completed my first project this year but it doesn't look anything like those in Downton Abby (love that show), it's tiny by comparison but I really love doing it.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 30, 2014)

Golf with buddies and going on hikes with my lab dog are my 2 favorite routines. And I'm pretty good at doing nothing.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Didn't see this thread before, good topic.  I am finding it hard to put one foot in front of the other because finances are so low.  I get really discouraged, but I am getting out more now, making a little, extra spending money, so that is helping.  I have to say getting online helps to get me going, especially this site, talking with others.  The best thing I can do in the a.m. to get my day going, and my mind, lol, is have a cup of coffee (well, two actually per day) and then hit the shower.  I usually play on here while I drink my coffee and eat my mush  I don't know, but sometimes I feel like I am on "auto-pilot" because I don't know where my motivation comes from exactly.  I think I am feeling better physically from eating right, and exercise everyday.  That helps with my mental and emotional.

So maybe the combo of the above "positive" things, gets me going.  There are still days when I wake up, and my brain does not want to face it all, but I find my body moving, and headed to turn on the coffee, open the blinds, open the laptop, and go for it.  Yep, a lot of auto-pilot I think


----------



## Mirabilis (May 30, 2014)

I always find something useful to do.  A friend of my boss suffered a stroke and he needs transportation and manicures and pedicures and I am happy to make myself available for that.  My parents love to have tea with me and go places and I have my son who is still young.  As for myself, I am fussing with may hair right now, trying a new style... there is always something to do to keep having fun.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Yes, an in-home hobby would be good for me as well.  The weather is good now though and I love being outside.  If I had a garden, I'd be in that a lot.  I think you mentioned painting above??  That would be an awesome thing to do!  I don't know why, but my attention span seems really limited indoors  I can't stick to one thing.  Didn't used to be like that.  I don't watch tv except usually one movie per night.  I try to play some of my game I bought, but that's about it.  Or I'm on here, which isn't bad, but my neck starts hurting and I have to cut myself loose.  So then I head out, to whatever, lol  Oh, and my kayak, that I have yet to launch this year!!


----------



## Harvatt (May 30, 2014)

nwlady ,I have only been on Senior Forums for a few days, I lost my wife just over three years ago after caring for her for some two years or so, I followed
that by collapsing suddenly and finding myself in hospital for two months I came out of Hospital early 2011 and am only just beginning to feel I am recovering . I went on to a local forum which helped a bit and now since being on Senior Forums I have felt a different person, I live on my own and see
little of anyone including family , but do you know when I go out to the shops etc I find I look forward to getting back to look at the forum . Everyone is so
lovely , and I was so surprized by the number of welcome messages I received after first introducing myself - it was unbelievable . Now I am not looking for anti-depressant tablets I feel I do not need them . Prior to all this happening , I took up the hobby of Water Colour Painting - Chinese Style - felt it
was far more worth while than the standard orthodox water colour or oil painting .  Do you think it may be worth looking at it yourself , I know you say you have a limited span indoors but it may just be worth a try .  I would be happy - very happy to help in any way I can . I live over in England and regrettably am turned eighty now but that should not make a deal of difference . You are such a lovely looking lady you should be really enjoying life ! Sorry if I have rambled on a bit , anyway it is done now if it makes sense .   Kind regards  , take care of yourself   ,    Terry .


----------



## Harvatt (May 30, 2014)

*Water Colour Painting  - Cinese Style*

To nwlady -  previous post would not take a pic maybe this one may - here goes  :-


----------



## Denise1952 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Terry, I'll Private Message you so we don't steal the thread  You are right about the good folks here Lots of them Check you PM in about 5 minutes, Denise


----------



## rickary (Jun 4, 2014)

Enjoyed all your posts.  I too have this motivation and guilty problem.  Although I have a lake home and play golf a lot, I still miss a daily routine of a job.  Hard to keep my mind occupied all the time because I cannot watch the boob tube that much.  I am beginning to enjoy this site more and more.  Keep on posting.


----------

